# Looking for thin,wide boards



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

I’m looking for walnut boards preferably. Preferably 1/8” thick, but i suppose 1/4” would do fine. I need at least 9” wide, and at least 18” long. Longer is okay. 

As a last resort, i could likely use a veneer if it’s on the thicker side.

Any suggestions? I’m open to suggestions to other types of wood if it can be gotten in the size i want. It simply has to contrast nicely with cedar. 

Normally i use Rockler, Bell Forest, Woodcraft, or The Wood & Shop. Can’t find this size boards on either of those. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You should try here. He specializes in thin woods for crafters. 

https://www.richardscraftwood.com/

Charley


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

When I built the cross for our church I resawed both the Walnut and Curly Maple down to about 1/4" for some pieces and 5/16" for others. The boards were 7" to 9" wide and about 7' to 8' long. I ran them through the planer to clean up a bit and then through the drum sander for final thicknessing. 

How wide can you resaw a board?

David


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have had problems with thin boards warping and cupping. I would recommend paper backed veneer if that is practical for your project. Trying to get thin boards flat enough to use can be problematic. Veneer with a paper back is stable and easy to adhere. You can also get the psa type of veneer but that can be really hard to position before some little part sticks and you have a hole ripped in the veneer trying to get that little spot unstuck.

I know Woodcraft caries wider veneer rolls. You can also internet order and get what ever species you want.

Good Luck


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

If you plan on going the veneer route, check with Certainly Wood in NY. I've been buying from them since they opened in the 80's and they often have thicker veneers available.

David


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I was going to suggest resawing as well but it sounds like you have some choices on thicker veneers.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Do a search for door skins in whatever kind of wood you want.


----------



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

Thank you all for the help. Looking stone of the suggested sites now. And ive also found my preferences at Ocooch hardwoods. I prefer 1/8” for my projects.

Thanks again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

